# Some Questions for Shrimp Keepers



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am planning to have a 33g shrimp/fish tank with 1 BN Pleco, 4 Corys, and eventually a colony of H. formosa. The shrimp will be Cherries and Crystal reds or blacks. Is this feasible? I'm in Surrey, so Vancouver water.

When keeping shrimp what water parameters do you measure regularly?

What KH or pH readings do you aim for and what do you do to achieve them?

How much / how often do you change water?

How necessary are the various shrimp products like mineral blocks, etc.? I presently use Seachem Equalibrium & Alkaline Buffer for my fish.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

It might be feasible with Cherries and tigers (caridina serrata)- water parameters are similar to those for heterandria Formosa. Some shrimplets will become a snack, some will survive.
Crystals need lower pH.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bavinok. Probably I will forget the Crystals. Unfortunately my source for Hets backed out, so I may do an entire rethink.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I would say in general it's tricky to have crystals and cherries together - the cherries like it warmer than the crystals, and a compromise temperature that works for both will also be ideal for none. My fish raising has been more art than science (ok I'm lazy to measure) and generally I've found what works for North Vancouver tap water and planted tanks with aquasoil is to have a small bag of crushed coral (optional) in the filter. I do however feed my shrimp extra calcium via snail jello, so I never had any shrimp death from failure to molt, that I know of.


----------

